

Ask HN: What are some cool and useful hacker sites? - gohat

Some sites – like HackerNews – just make life easier/better.  Here’s a list of ones I’ve found over the last year.<p>Do you know of any sites that should be on this list?<p>Cool/useful sites:<p>TED – life changing talks<p>Fiverr – random stuff just $5<p>Quora - Q&#38;A made cool and fun<p>StackOverflow – Q&#38;A for coding<p>Flippa – buy and sell websites
======
sharadgopal
If you enjoy TED talks, you might also like doLectures
(<http://www.dolectures.com>). They aren't "life changing" per se, but some of
the talks offer new and interesting perspective.

For example: [http://www.dolectures.com/lectures/why-you-should-have-a-
par...](http://www.dolectures.com/lectures/why-you-should-have-a-party-
everyday/)

~~~
hackerblues
On the same theme of general interest talks by specialists, I'm quite a fan of
the Long Now Foundation podcasts.

------
namank
<http://Sparkfun.com> for electronics - best tuts I've ever seen

------
webbruce
<http://nettuts.com> The best dev tutorials

~~~
veb
This place is definitely nice.

One thing I've found with even very basic tutorials on something, is that if
you read through it carefully, write each character of the code by yourself --
something will click, and it'll stick with you. Skimming never works.

------
hansy
<http://lifehacker.com> "Tips, tricks, and downloads for getting things done."

~~~
nametoremember
I really dislike the redesign :(

------
willyg
<https://www.owasp.org> to learn about web application security

